# CoderLine Redesign - "Das gewisse Etwas"



## Danielku15 (2. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Liebe Community.

Ich hoffe ich bin nun im richtigen Unterforum gelandet um mir Feedback und Tipps für mein neues Design einzuholen. (Wenn nicht bitte moven  )

Zum Thema: Leider kann ich meinen ursprünglichen Wunsch einer Entwickler-Plattform aufgrund verschiedener Gründe nicht so umsetzen wie ich möchte. Darum habe ich beschlossen einen privaten Entwickler-Blog zu eröffnen in welchem ich die Öffentlichkeit an meinen Errungenschaften teilhaben lasse. Daher bin ich mehr oder weniger auch dazu gezwungen meine Webseite neu zu designen (Seitenstruktur, Layout und Grafisch). 

Ich bin nun soweit dass mir mein Design eigentlich ganz gut gefällt. Leider fehlt dem Design noch "das gewisse Etwas". Zurzeit finde ich das Design noch ein wenig kahl. Ich suche noch nach einem oder mehreren Elementen welche die Seite ein wenig "freundlicher" erscheinen lässt und welche zum weiter-browsen. 

Bilder:
http://www.coderline.net/files/CoderLine_v4.png
http://www.coderline.net/files/CoderLine_v4_Project.png

Ich freue mich schon auf euer Feedback.

Grüße
Daniel


----------

